# Inet laaahhhmm

## TopManiac

Hiho Leute ich habe:

nittlerweile geschafft ein kernel-2.6.4 zu installen 

allerdings ist mein i-net dort sauuuu lahmm... und ich weiss nciht woran das liegt....

wenn ich zb ein browser offne und auf meine lieblingsseite gehen willl

www.gentoo.org  :Smile:  dann dauert es 5 min bis die site mal aufgebaut wird (und das bei dsl3000) 

ich will aber mit voller power surfen können und auch suagen können...

ps: das ist bei jeder seite so.... was kann ich machen!?

----------

## Deever

 *TopManiac wrote:*   

> was kann ich machen!?

 

Ist das eine rhetorische Frage oder Scherzfrage? Wenn nein, was willst du damit bezwecken?

Hilfe willst du jedenfalls nicht, sonst würdest du mehr Input liefern...

*SCNR*

/dev

----------

## yeoman

 *TopManiac wrote:*   

> ich will aber mit voller power surfen können und auch suagen können...

 

Du suchst vermutlich wondershaper:

http://lartc.org/wondershaper

Eine ausführliche Dokumentation zum Thema gibts hier:

http://lartc.org/howto/

Damit wondershaper arbeiten kann, muß auf jeden Fall iproute2 installiert sein. Außerdem brauchst du folgende Kernelmodule:

cls_u32 

sch_sfq 

sch_htb

Nach dem bedächtigen Lesen der Dokumentation kannst du das Script (wshaper.htb) leicht an deine Erfordernisse anpassen und nach /usr/local/bin kopieren.

Den Abschnitt bezüglich Downlink (ingress policer) ganz unten im Script kannst du auskommentieren, da es in der Regel mehr Probleme verursacht als behebt, daher brauchst du hierfür auch kein Kernelmodul.

Anschließend schlage ich vor, daß du folgendes script in /etc/init.d erstellst und zu deinem Default-Runlevel hinzufügst:

```

#!/sbin/runscript

depend () {

     need net

     }

start() {

   ebegin "Attaching wondershaper to eth0"

   /usr/local/bin/wshaper.htb   

   eend $? "wondershaper failed ... sorry!"

   }

stop() {

   ebegin "Removing Wondershaper from eth0"

   /usr/local/bin/wshaper.htb stop

   eend $?

   }

status() {

   /usr/local/bin/wshaper.htb status

   }

```

Darüber hinaus hilft wahrscheinlich nur noch ein Intel Prozessor, der macht das Internet bekanntlich schneller, bunter und lauter!

Übigens hat Deever natürlich recht, wenn du dir in Zukunft ein wenig mehr Mühe (in deinem Fall besser viel mehr!) beim Posting gibst, dann wirds für alle Beteiligten angenehmer. Du mußt bedenken, daß die Leute hier auch besseres zu tun haben, als sich lieblos verfasste Textschnipsel zusammenzureimen.

Gruß,

Martin

----------

## mo-ca

mmh wie funktioniert wondershaper genau ?

ich verstehe nicht, wie der aus nix so ne verstärkung holen will ...

hat das wer im einsatz und kann da mal ein paar zeilen posten ?

----------

## yeoman

Aus der wondershaper Readme:

 *Quote:*   

> The Wonder Shaper		1.1a
> 
> bert hubert <ahu@ds9a.nl>
> 
> http://lartc.org/wondershaper
> ...

 

Wondershaper ordnet ausgehende Pakete in Klassen verschiedener Priorität, für die wiederum eine gewisse Mindestbandbreite garantiert wird. Zusätzlich kommen ACK-Pakete auf die Überholspur.

Funktioniert und macht sexy  :Very Happy: 

Die physikalischen Grenzen deiner Netzanbindung kann wondershaper natürlich auch nicht sprengen, aber was vorhanden ist wird durch geschickte Verwaltung einfach besser nutzbar.

Gruß,

Martin

----------

## TopManiac

Jo 1) ich bedanke mich bei euch. werde das mall testen

2) sory für den txt schnipzel.... war gestern etwas im stress hatte kaum zeit und war halt hunde müde. das nächste mal werde ich etwas mehr genauer und vorallem detailreichere sachen posten

so wenn alles läuft werde ich mal ein review abgeben ob ich mehr als mit isdn geschwindigkeit surfen kann hehe

----------

## toskala

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

> mmh wie funktioniert wondershaper genau ?
> 
> ich verstehe nicht, wie der aus nix so ne verstärkung holen will ...
> 
> hat das wer im einsatz und kann da mal ein paar zeilen posten ?

 

du möchtest bitte die wondershaper doku lesen

----------

## TopManiac

Hi ich bins nochmal nach einer etwas längergen zeit des testens und suchens.

Ich habe imemrnoch das Problem das mein i-net in Gentoo (kde 3.2.2/ kernel-2.6.6-rc1) verdammt langsam. Allerdings weiss ich nicht woran das liegt. In Windows rassst es gerade zu da kann ich die optimale geschwindikeit für downlaods oder einfach nur zum surfen ausnutzen... Doch in Gentoo habe ich das Problem das er 5-10 minuten braucht um eine neue Seite zu öffnen (beispiel: ich gege auf www.hoerzu.de will wissen was im tv kommt.... Also drücke enter nach 3 min sehe ich mal dies oranges hintergrundbild..... Dann klicke ich auf Überblick und er brauch über 10 minuten um das Flash zu öffnen (die navi))

Diese Prodzedur mache ich in win 2-10 sec. Mit DSL-3000 (naja wegen den klicken halt)

ALso wie gesagt netzwerk ist 

3Com Karte (modul 3c59x) oder so

KDE 3.2.2

Kernel 2.6.6-rc1 - generknel kompiliert

hmm was könnte noch von interesse sein....

hmm fragt am besten einfach wenn ihr noch etwas wissen wollt.... Ich weiss nie genau was ich posten muss damit alle relevanten daten vorhanden sind.....

Sorry für die rechtschreibung bin gerade erst aufgestanden und schlurf noch mein kaffe...

PLZ HELP

----------

## lolli78

hallo,

das klingt ein bisschen nach falscher mtu... oder wurde die .t.. etwa modern?

setze doch mal deine mtu etwas runter, ich glaube 1492 ist der maximale wert für t-dsl. ich wohne nicht mehr in deutschland, aber damals(tm) war es noch so. die mtu kannst du mit ifconfig setzen.

lorenz

ps: ich glaube nicht, dass es ein linux-spezifisches problem ist. im ethernet ist eine mtu von 1500 einfach üblich, die .t.. verwendet(e?) hier etwas unübliche werte.

----------

## DocterD

ich bekomm dein startscript nicht zum laufen. Beim starten bekomme ich die fehler meldung das die Dependency nicht gecheckt werden kann.

----------

## Donnergurgler

Wenn's die MTU nicht ist:

Hast du vielleicht deine pppd.conf oder options zu stark "optimiert". Weniger

ist hier manchmal mehr.

Sitzt du hinter einem Proxy, der kein http pipelining versteht und du hast es

im Web-Browser aktiviert? Sonstige "Optimierungen" in den Browser-

Einstellungen?

Ist deine DNS-Konfig in Ordnung? (Bin mit den DSL-Einstellungen nicht

vertraut)

Wie sehen deine Ping-Zeiten auf einen guten Web-Server im Netz aus?

Beispiel $ ping heise.de  *Quote:*   

> PING heise.de: (193.99.144.80): 56 data bytes
> 
> 64 bytes from 193.99.144.80: icmp_seq=0 ttl=248 time=26 ms
> 
> 64 bytes from 193.99.144.80: icmp_seq=1 ttl=248 time=18 ms
> ...

 

  Die Ausgabe kann bei dir etwas variieren. Ich habe gerade kein

  Zugang zu einen Linux-Rechner.

Chao,

Jens

----------

## Donnergurgler

Na und nicht zu vergessen: Firewall-Skript ist in Ordnung, ja?

Ggf. zum Testen mal deaktivieren, bzw. besser auf ein notwendiges

aber funktionierendes Minimum reduzieren.

Bsp.:

alles Blockieren, nichts erlauben

alles von dir darf raus, Antworten erlaubt

nichts von Außen darf ohne Erlaubnis rein

Funktioniert deine Internet-Verbindung mit einem 2.4er Kernel ?

----------

## ox

 *Quote:*   

> hmm fragt am besten einfach wenn ihr noch etwas wissen wollt....

 

Benutzt du einen Router oder ein Modem (sorry, ich kanne mich nicht so mit DSL aus)

Sind deine Einstellungen die selben, wie in Windows (DNS Server...)

Gruss ox

----------

## hepta_sean

 *TopManiac wrote:*   

> hmm fragt am besten einfach wenn ihr noch etwas wissen wollt....

 

Der Output von

```
su -c ifconfig
```

wäre vielleicht auch ganz informativ.

Wie schon gefragt: Direkte Verbindung zum DSL-Modem oder Router dazwischen? (Router ist übrigens sehr zu empfehlen, kein Ärger mit PPPoE, weder in Windows, noch in Linux, einfach dhcp und gut is'! Firewall ist auch gleich drin.)

Wenn direkte Verbindung zum DSL-Modem, dann wären die einschlägigen Konfigurations-Dateien von rp-pppoe und ppp eine ganz nette Information.

----------

